# Elche and surrounding areas



## Vlckaty83 (Apr 19, 2016)

Currently living in the campo in Valencia (near Lliria) we are looking to move areas.
Myself, my 5 year old son, my parents,4 dogs and a cat ha ha
Probably a place in the campo for my parents and the animals and an apartment or something in a nearby town close to the school for myself and my son.
I am looking for some advice on areas, schools (he speaks English, Spanish and Valenciano), transport links and reliable estate agents.
We have looked at Elche and surrounding areas and would like to know what people think or suggest another area
Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Vlckaty83 said:


> Currently living in the campo in Valencia (near Lliria) we are looking to move areas.
> Myself, my 5 year old son, my parents,4 dogs and a cat ha ha
> Probably a place in the campo for my parents and the animals and an apartment or something in a nearby town close to the school for myself and my son.
> I am looking for some advice on areas, schools (he speaks English, Spanish and Valenciano), transport links and reliable estate agents.
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know much about Elche - but I saw this today 

https://www.facebook.com/visitelche/videos/983120398462549/


----------

